# Super Multi 8X DVD±R/RW ?



## akinsintenn

i have a  laptop with "Super Multi 8X DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support". what can i do with this?

thanks


----------



## leetkyle

It means that:

- You can burn dual layer DVDs
- You can burn both plus and minus disks
- You can burn up to a maximum of 8x
- You can burn re-write-ables and write-ables


----------



## akinsintenn

...uhhhhhhhhhhhh.............what?


----------



## Geoff

akinsintenn said:


> ...uhhhhhhhhhhhh.............what?



It means you can burn DVD's and CD's.  You can put data, music, and videos onto DVD's at 8x speeds.


----------



## PohTayToez

Also, a normal DVD holds 4.7 GB, but with dual layer, you can burn DVDs that hold up to 9.4 (I believe).


----------

